

Erlang and code style: Musings on mostly defensive programming styles - tommyd
https://medium.com/@jlouis666/b5936dceb5e4/

======
dozzie
Already present in HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7775308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7775308)

